#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Таймер для медитации

## Song Goku

Дорогие братья и сестры, подскажите пожалуйста, какой-нибудь хороший таймер-будильник для практики Чань и где его можно скачать? Благодарю!
阿弥陀佛！

----------


## Markus

> Дорогие братья и сестры, подскажите пожалуйста, какой-нибудь хороший таймер-будильник для практики Чань и где его можно скачать? Благодарю!
> 阿弥陀佛！


Не знаю как для Чань, я такой пользовал для Android Insight Timer Deluxe, это платная версия, есть бесплатная но там нет настроек таймфреймов.

----------

Song Goku (08.02.2014), Вест (09.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Дорогие братья и сестры, подскажите пожалуйста, какой-нибудь хороший таймер-будильник для практики Чань и где его можно скачать? Благодарю!
> 阿弥陀佛！


В последних версиях Android-а встроенный таймер есть.

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

уже третий год пользуюсь вот этим. очень классный. пробовал другие,так себе. в этом и лог есть и всё настраивается. рекомендую. только я себе синий купил. На любой новый телефон я его потом устанавливал бесплатно. 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ation&hl=en_GB

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А нельзя просто поставить любой будильник и мотивироваться по старинке, садясь по пониманию, зачем тебе это нужно? :Smilie: 

 Просто выделить каждый день себе время и привыкнуть к регулярности, уже через месяц внутренний таймер включается, сколько сидел.

Что бы Вы делали лет 15 назад, не понимаю :Big Grin:  И с ужасом думаю, что скоро мы все будем придатками бытовой техники. Пардон за оффтоп.

----------

Влад К (12.02.2014), Эделизи (12.02.2014)

----------


## PampKin Head

The best https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...bitspin.timely

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что бы Вы делали лет 15 назад, не понимаю И с ужасом думаю, что скоро мы все будем придатками бытовой техники. Пардон за оффтоп.


У Сангхи Будды механических будильников тоже не было.

----------

Ашвария (13.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Дорогие братья и сестры, подскажите пожалуйста, какой-нибудь хороший таймер-будильник для практики Чань и где его можно скачать? Благодарю!
> 阿弥陀佛！


а зачем нужен таймер для медитации? как на мой взгляд это вредно для медитации, потому что во-первых Вы будете сидеть и ждать сигнала, и вместо того, чтобы умиротворить свой ум, Вы дадите ему дополнительный раздражитель. а во-вторых, что гораздо важнее, начало медитации каждый раз происходит с различными состояниями энергии и эмоций, в различных жизненных ситуациях. иногда, чтобы достичь "тишины" надо две минуты, а иногда мало и пятнадцати-тридцати, приходится вставать, делать какую-то гимнастику типа тайцзи или простирания. Вы доходите до нужной коондиции, в которой в самый раз бы побыть, и тут вдруг *БАЦ!!!!* - таймер. плавного выхода тоже не получится. вместо позитива заканчиваете медитацию в раздражении.
мое мнение :Smilie:

----------


## Markus

> а зачем нужен таймер для медитации? как на мой взгляд это вредно для медитации, потому что во-первых Вы будете сидеть и ждать сигнала, и вместо того, чтобы умиротворить свой ум, Вы дадите ему дополнительный раздражитель. а во-вторых, что гораздо важнее, начало медитации каждый раз происходит с различными состояниями энергии и эмоций, в различных жизненных ситуациях. иногда, чтобы достичь "тишины" надо две минуты, а иногда мало и пятнадцати-тридцати, приходится вставать, делать какую-то гимнастику типа тайцзи или простирания. Вы доходите до нужной коондиции, в которой в самый раз бы побыть, и тут вдруг *БАЦ!!!!* - таймер. плавного выхода тоже не получится. вместо позитива заканчиваете медитацию в раздражении.
> мое мнение


Я понимаю это так, таймер, во всяком случае в том виде который я предложил, с возможностью настройки определенной временной частоты удара гонга (тибетских чаш в данном случае), полезен на начальных уровнях практики. Когда умишко хозяйничает во всю и мысли скачут кто куда, сидит адепт такой, медитирует, концентрируется, а мыслишки то и повели его за нос куда то, и тут гонг ба-бам и вернулась осознанность, опять концентрируешься на чем надо, со временем интервал между ударами гонга увеличиваешь, по мере продвижения в практике.




> вместо позитива заканчиваете медитацию в раздражении.


А это я думаю далеко не от таймера зависит. Нужная кондиция это вам не под грибами бесконтрольно повтыкать, я думаю нужная кондиция это как раз состояния где вас ни то что таймер какой то, а даже теща вывести из равновесия не сможет.  :Smilie:  Ибо вы контролируете как свой ум , так и ситуацию.

----------

Алекс Андр (12.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Нужная кондиция это вам не под грибами бесконтрольно повтыкать, я думаю нужная кондиция это как раз состояния где вас ни то что таймер какой то, а даже теща вывести из равновесия не сможет.  Ибо вы контролируете как свой ум , так и ситуацию.


главное, чтобы не получилось как в анекдоте: сегодня убил жену, собаку и два десятка мух, - мешали практиковать Дхарму. :Smilie:

----------

Markus (12.02.2014)

----------


## Markus

> главное, чтобы не получилось как в анекдоте: сегодня убил жену, собаку и два десятка мух, - мешали практиковать Дхарму.


А если так ?  :Smilie:

----------

Алекс Андр (12.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У Сангхи Будды механических будильников тоже не было.


Они друг друга будили, вероятно :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

